# Needs help installing modem drivers



## catalyst (Nov 23, 2004)

OS: FC3
Computer: Inspiron 8200

This is funny. I now know how people feel when they first glimpse into Windoz.

Here's the instructions:



> Smart Link Ltd.
> http://www.smlink.com
> Apr 12, 2002
> Smart Link Soft Modem for Linux
> ...


To be honest, I thought I was relatively intelligent, but that looks like complete gibberish to me. :sad: 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also, anyone know how to get PeoplePC to work on Linux?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Where exactly are you having trouble with these instructions? Did you at least download the file required?


----------



## catalyst (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep (jerk) :wink:, came in the zipped file from this link... 

http://www.smlink.com/content.aspx?id=132

Right now, I am not sure how to edit the make file and what to do after that. Do I need to move those files into the kernel folder? Right now the file is in my home directory.

One of the things that is confusing is it is giving me command line and I am trying to figure it out through KDE.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The downloaded file is fine in the /home directory, and you can install it from that directory. You will need to open a terminal. (click the icon in the panel that looks like a monitor) at the prompt you should probably change to root privilages by typing su <enter> then it will prompt you for your root password. type that in <enter>. Since the file is a zipped tar archive, you'll first need to unzip it. You'll need to navigate to the /home directory and the file. Goes something like this:

[[email protected]]$ cd ./home
[[email protected]/home]$ gunzip slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz

Minimize the terminal, you'll come back to it shortly,
At this point the file should be unzipped and becomes more manageable. 
One of the resulting files will be a readme file, you can open it in your desktop home directory using "kwrite". Read the file, and follow the instructions for installing the rest in the open terminal.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

In most cases, you shouldn't have to edit the Makefile. Try skipping that step and seeing if it works for you. If not, then you may need to look at the Makefile.


----------



## catalyst (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok...here's what's happening.

I am in the directory /home/rj/Desktop/Modem/slmodem-2.9.10
First, I tried...

# make install -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.9-1.667/build

One line says:
make[1]: gcc: Command not found
make[1]: *** [modem_main.o] Error 127
make: ***[modem] Error 2

I also tried the make command with...
# make install -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/$ 2.6.9-1.667/build
and 
# make install -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/# 2.6.9-1.667/build


Also, shouldn't it go to "/lib/modules/2.6.9-1.677/build/drivers"?

Help anyone?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Excuse my ignorance, for I don't have a phone line, and have no experience using modems. I looked at the Dell website for info for the 8200, and it names this modem Conexant By Actiontec MD56ORD V92 MDC Modem This conflicts with what you're telling, so is the modem you're trying to install external? like USB? We should also look into the available packages for FC-3 to see if all this has been covered, and available as a package. I have the CD's here, I'll look when i have time. You're welcome to look on your own, as it's much easier for you to find it in the software manager, than for me to hunt it manually. It may be in networking, or kernel and hardware if it exists.


----------



## catalyst (Nov 23, 2004)

No, it is an internal modem, not a usb. I believe the driver is for both a PCI and USB modem.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Please check this page out, 
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~sudhakar/linux/linux-dell.html and the links, particularly to download driver. http://www.mbsi.ca/cnxtlindrv/hsf/downloads.html The free version of the driver is only capable of 14.2k but it will get you started.


----------

